# 97 scout 172 fuel tank



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

I just purchased my first boat. A 97 scout 172 with the Yamaha 80. My question is ....what is the fuel capacity on it. Never could get a straight answer. 

Also any comments suggestions concerns about my boat (even if topic) is much appreciated.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Should be 20 gallons. Ran around in one of those quite a few years ago.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Overall experience good with your scout grouper?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya, decent inshore boat to poke around in.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look for a piehole access.....There will be a tag on the tank by the fuel sending unit. It will have the size on it.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you x shark. Now one more question. what would you suggest for premixture ratio. 50:1? or what. Mine is a yamaha 2stroke 80 horse


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep 50-1....I had a '98 162 Scout w/ a C-90 Yamaha I bought new [The C series is a premix] My baby brother still owns it in Tn.

To not over oil the motor I'd look at the fuel gauge and figure out how low it was. I'd add oil and fuel in small quantities. 6gal increments or 3gal increments. Oil in first and add fuel. Check gauge and continue accordingly.


----------



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally got a straight answer. 36 gallon tank.


----------

